# Lawn-boy silver pro



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I want to get a lawn-boy silver pro and just want some opinions if it's a good mower. I know most everybody who has one loves it. The dealer has a couple left and I need to get it soon. I have a snapper but doesn't do to good on the thick stuff. How good is the duraforce? I know it's a great mower but just need some assurance. thanks.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

go ahead and waste your freaking money, you hardly cut anything and you already have 3 freaking mowers and a redmax trimmmer


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I know but I want one and have the money. It's something you can't get anymore. Why not get one. It will make those damn st. augs pay for the trouble it gave my snapper.


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

I would definitely go with the LawnBoy. I have 3, and they cut through tall grass, even if its wet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

A snapper rear discharge mower would be good in tall grass too.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

Scott15 said:


> A snapper rear discharge mower would be good in tall grass too.


so. whats this have to do with the lawn boy?


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

The dude said lawn-boys are good in thick grass. Well snapper rear discharge mowers work good too.


----------



## fords-n-mowers (May 6, 2005)

did you get the lawn boy?


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Nope happy with my snapper and murrays.


----------

